# después de que + ¿indicativo o subjuntivo?



## uguban

Hola:

Tengo una duda acerca de qué modo (indicativo o subjuntivo) debería utilizar tras "después de que". Mis grámaticas no están de acuerdo sobre el asunto y algunos españoles me dijeron que había que utilizar el imperfecto de subjuntivo. Pero en varios libros también ponen p.ej:

_Después de que regresé del trabajo, descansé un poco._

En una frase como:

_Después de que estuvimos / estuviéramos juntos por 3 años, Jorge me preguntó si quería casarme con él._

¿Qué forma verbal utilizaríais?

gracias


----------



## San

uguban said:


> Hola:
> 
> Tengo una duda acerca de qué modo (indicativo o subjuntivo) debería utilizar tras "después de que". Mis grámaticas no están de acuerdo sobre el asunto y algunos españoles me dijeron que había que utilizar el imperfecto de subjuntivo. Pero en varios libros también ponen p.ej:
> 
> _Después de que regresé del trabajo, descansé un poco._
> 
> En una frase como:
> 
> _Después de que estuvimos / estuviéramos juntos por 3 años, Jorge me preguntó si quería casarme con él._
> 
> ¿Qué forma verbal utilizaríais?
> 
> gracias



En español moderno de España se usa el subjuntivo, el indicativo suena bastante rancio, aunque es gramaticalmente correcto y al parecer se usa con cierta frecuencia en el español de América.

No obstante, en realidad el subjuntivo se emplea sólo cuando el infinitivo no es posible, por tanto:

_Después de regresar del trabajo descansé un poco.
Después de estar juntos tres años, Jorge me preguntó si quería casarme con él.
_
Saludos.


----------



## Rayines

Muy correcta la respuesta de San.
En Argentina, a decir verdad, elegiríamos estas 2 opciones:
1) _Después de estar juntos tres años, Jorge me preguntó si quería casarme con él._
2) _Después de que estuvimos juntos tres años, Jorge me preguntó si quería casarme con él._


----------



## Cristina.

_@Después de + infinitivo_: cuando se refiere a una acción y el sujeto de las dos acciones es el mismo: _Después de decirle adiós, me eché llorar._
_@Después de que + indicativo:_ cuando las acciones son realizadas por sujetos diferentes : _Después de que me dijo adiós, me eché a llorar._
_@Después de que + subjuntivo: _en contextos cultos o cuando nos referimos al futuro: _Después de que se despidieran para siempre, él se echó a llorar._


----------



## Rayines

Cristina. said:


> _@Después de que + subjuntivo: _en contextos cultos o cuando nos referimos al futuro: _Después de que se despidieran para siempre, él se echó a llorar._


Estoy muy de acuerdo con lo de los contextos cultos. Ahora, en cuanto a un sentido de futuro (o posibilidad), aunque también vale como apreciación sobre una acción pasada, lo expresaría así: _Después de que se despidieran para siempre, él se ech*aría* a llorar. _¿Qué les parece?


----------



## uguban

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## San

Esto se ha discutido en varias ocasiones, por ejemplo aquí: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=232912

No estoy de acuerdo con que después de que + imperfecto de subjuntivo referido a hechos pasados tenga una connotación culta.

Saludos.


----------



## Rayines

San said:


> Esto se ha discutido en varias ocasiones, por ejemplo aquí: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=232912
> 
> No estoy de acuerdo con que después de que + imperfecto de subjuntivo referido a hechos pasados tenga una connotación culta.
> 
> Saludos.


¡Tienes razón, me había olvidado de ese hilo! En *ésta* y otras respuestas, lazarus aclara bastante la cosa. Pensé que era culto simplemente porque yo no lo usaba .


----------



## uguban

San said:


> Esto se ha discutido en varias ocasiones, por ejemplo aquí: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=232912


 
Gracias por en enlace. ¡Qué discusión más interesante!


----------



## Ynez

Voy a marear un poco la perdiz 


La frase original no es típica. Diríamos:

_Cuando llevábamos tres años juntos, Jorge me pidió que me casara con él._
_A los tres años de estar juntos/de salir juntos, Jorge...._


Sí sería más típico en:

_Después de que lleváramos tres años juntos, Jorge me dejó._
(aquí yo vería el comentario más neutral, simplemente relata el suceso)

_Después de que llevábamos tres años juntos, Jorge me dejó._
(en esta yo pensaría que la persona se está quejando)

¿Qué os parece?


----------



## San

Ynez said:


> Voy a marear un poco la perdiz
> 
> 
> La frase original no es típica. Diríamos:
> 
> _Cuando llevábamos tres años juntos, Jorge me pidió que me casara con él._
> _A los tres años de estar juntos/de salir juntos, Jorge...._
> 
> Sí sería más típico en:
> 
> _Después de que lleváramos tres años juntos, Jorge me dejó._
> (aquí yo vería el comentario más neutral, simplemente relata el suceso)
> 
> _Después de que llevábamos tres años juntos, Jorge me dejó._
> (en esta yo pensaría que la persona se está quejando)
> 
> ¿Qué os parece?




A mí tampoco me parece muy normal el segundo ejemplo de uguban, hay que tener en cuenta que "después de" también se usa con el sentido de "a pesar de".

Por otro lado también he observado que mucha gente evita por completo la suboordinada en estos casos, incluso cuando hay cambio de sujeto, no sé hasta que punto será correcto, seguramente no. Por ejemplo:

_después de tú irte.
después de irte tú._


----------



## Ynez

Yo tampoco sé si eso será correcto. 

Y, sí, creo que los extranjeros deben tener en cuenta esa idea que podemos transmitir de "a pesar de":

_Después de que te lo di todo, me dejaste._

_Después de que te dejo hacer lo que quieras, te quejas._


----------



## Istriano

Del DPD:



> Así, es igualmente correcto decir _Después que te fuiste, llamó tu hermano_ y _Después de que te fuiste, llamó tu hermano._


http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=después 

Es la única opción que nos dá el DPD.
Si usase el subjuntivo, tendría dudas:

_Después de que te fueras, llamó tu hermano_.  (te fuiste ---> fueras).
_Después de que te hubieras ido, llamó tu hermano_. (te habías ido ---> te hubieras ido).


----------



## kunvla

Hola: Lo siguiente aclara el asunto un poco.

*25.5.1c* [...] Las subordinadas que complementan al adverbio _antes_ se construyen siempre con subjuntivo: _antes de que {*amanece ~ amanezca}_, pero en las temporales con _después_ alternan los dos modos. Si se alude a una situación futura se usa el subjuntivo, mientras que si se describen hechos presentes o pretéritos es posible también el indicativo, sin diferencia apreciable de significado entre ambas variantes. En estos contextos es más frecuente el indicativo en el español americano: _Los caliés se llevaron a Manuel esta madrugada, poco después de que saliste de allá_ (Vargas Llosa, _Fiesta_). El subjuntivo, también registrado en América, es la opción mayoritaria en el español europeo: _Más de un siglo después de que mi bisabuelo fuera abandonado en la inclusa, conserva intacto el dolor de la injuria_ (Muñoz Molina, _Jinete_).
Fuente: Manual de la _Nueva Gramática de la lengua española_, RAE, 2010


  Esta es la versión corta, ya que —según la NGLE (edición completa)— el asunto es un poco más compicado.
Saludos,


----------



## Rosynant

¿☝?
 NUEVA PREGUNTA ​Hola a todos:

Tengo una duda acerca del uso del subjuntivo con la expresión _*después de que*_. La frase problemática es la siguiente:

"Quiero que pruebes las galletas después de que *hayamos almorzado*."

"Quiero que pruebes las galletas después de que *almorzamos*."

¿Me pueden decir si alguna de estas dos versiones es correcta?


----------



## blasita

Hola Rosynant y bienvenida al foro.

La primera (_hayamos almorzado_) es correcta. En este caso, la segunda no me parece correcta. Vamos a esperar más respuestas.

Yo diría: _Después de comer/almorzar quiero que pruebes las galletas_. También posible: _Después de que almorcemos_.

Saludos.


----------



## Rosynant

Gracias por la bienvenida 

A mí también me parecía correcta la primera opción. Y lo que tú dirías para mí es incluso más natural, pero me topé con un ejemplo formulado exactamente como lo escribí, de ahí mi duda.


----------



## Anónimo3

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
«Otro método para conseguirlo consiste en quedarte en el lugar incluso después de que la persona se ___ ido».

¿Qué sería lo correcto en este caso, «ha» o «haya»?


----------



## blasita

Hola, Anónimo:

Creo que ambas son correctas. En general, el indicativo se usaría más en América y el subjuntivo en España. Personalmente usaría el subjuntivo _haya_.

Saludos.


----------



## nocturnoinvernal

uguban said:


> Hola:
> 
> Tengo una duda acerca de qué modo (indicativo o subjuntivo) debería utilizar tras "después de que". Mis grámaticas no están de acuerdo sobre el asunto y algunos españoles me dijeron que había que utilizar el imperfecto de subjuntivo. Pero en varios libros también ponen p.ej:
> 
> _Después de que regresé del trabajo, descansé un poco._
> 
> En una frase como:
> 
> _Después de que estuvimos / estuviéramos juntos por 3 años, Jorge me preguntó si quería casarme con él._
> 
> ¿Qué forma verbal utilizaríais?
> 
> gracias




Para mí la primera "*Después de que estuvimos* juntos por tres años...", aunque la segunda rara vez también llego a escucharla.

Saludos.


----------



## nocturnoinvernal

Rosynant said:


> ¿☝?
> NUEVA PREGUNTA ​Hola a todos:
> 
> Tengo una duda acerca del uso del subjuntivo con la expresión _*después de que*_. La frase problemática es la siguiente:
> 
> "Quiero que pruebes las galletas después de que *hayamos almorzado*." *Primero almorzamos y después pruebas las galletas. Es lo que quiere decir*
> 
> "Quiero que pruebes las galletas después de que *almorzamos*."
> 
> ¿Me pueden decir si alguna de estas dos versiones es correcta?



Saludos.


----------



## gabbytaa

blasita said:


> Hola, Anónimo:
> 
> Creo que ambas son correctas. En general, el indicativo se usaría más en América y el subjuntivo en España. Personalmente usaría el subjuntivo _haya_.
> 
> Saludos.


Hola Blasita,

 Se usa el subjuntivo con  expresiones de tiempo como:
-antes de que..., -después de que..., -mientras, -en cuanto, etc, si la acción *todavía no ocurre*, si está pensada en un* futuro*. 
Si la acción ya ocurrió entonces usamos el indicativo.

_"Después de que* lleguemos* a casa, comeremos unos ricos tacos de asada_." (todavía no llegamos)
"Después de que llegamos a casa, comimos unos ricos tacos de asada." (ya llegamos y ya comimos, acción terminada)


----------



## blasita

gabbytaa said:


> Se usa el subjuntivo con  expresiones de tiempo como:
> -antes de que..., -después de que..., -mientras, -en cuanto, etc, si la acción *todavía no ocurre*, si está pensada en un* futuro*.
> Si la acción ya ocurrió entonces usamos el indicativo.
> 
> _"Después de que* lleguemos* a casa, comeremos unos ricos tacos de asada_." (todavía no llegamos)
> "Después de que llegamos a casa, comimos unos ricos tacos de asada." (ya llegamos y ya comimos, acción terminada)


Hola, Gabby:

_Antes de que_ se usa exclusivamente con subjuntivo en todas las áreas hispanohablantes, luego digamos que no es el mismo caso.

En lo que me citas, me refería a que tanto indicativo como subjuntivo son correctos en contextos temporales, cuando _después _expresa posterioridad. En España, se suele preferir el subjuntivo hoy en día. De la NGLE (apartado 25.14h): 





> [...] En cambio, el indicativo es habitual en el español americano en estas construcciones temporales. [...]
> 
> Los caliés se llevaron a Manuel esta madrugada, poco después de que saliste de allá (Vargas Llosa, _Fiesta_) [...]
> 
> Este uso es infrecuente en el español europeo, pero se registra también en él: _Después de que tú te fuiste, dejando correr a la fantasía detrás de unos perros famélicos comprendí que precisamente me habías abandonado porque no había quedado embarazad_a (Benet, _Religión_). No existe diferencia apreciable de significado de estos contrastes. [...]


Tu segunda oración me parece muy bien (la primera la usaría con _cuando_, pero es una preferencia personal). Yo diría, usando el subjuntivo, por ejemplo:_ Ana vino justo después de que te fueras. Murió después de que su mujer le clavara un puñal en el corazón.

_Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Anónimo3 said:


> NUEVA PREGUNTA​
> «Otro método para conseguirlo consiste en quedarte en el lugar incluso después de que la persona se ___ ido».
> 
> ¿Qué sería lo correcto en este caso, «ha» o «haya»?





			
				blasita said:
			
		

> Creo que ambas son correctas. En general, el indicativo se usaría más en  América y el subjuntivo en España. Personalmente usaría el subjuntivo _haya_.


Buenas:
En mi vecindario creo que lo más usual en esa frase sería: en el habla coloquial: "... después de que la persona se va". En un habla algo más esmerada: "... después de que se haya ido".
Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

Estoy de acuerdo con Blasita. Aquí tenéis un comentario mío al respecto.


Peterdg said:


> Es una diferencia regional. En casi todo España, se utiliza (casi) siempre el subjuntivo después de "después de que". En América latina, se utiliza el subjuntivo/indicativo como con los demás adverbios temporales; es decir: subjuntivo si lo que se expresa después de "después de que", se refiere a un punto en el futuro con respecto a la oración principal o con respecto al punto de vista del hablante; el indicativo en los otros casos.
> 
> La "Nueva gramática de la lengua española" de la RAE lo corrobora: 25.5.1c.


----------



## gabbytaa

Peterdg said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con Blasita. Aquí tenéis un comentario mío al respecto.







blasita said:


> Hola, Gabby:
> 
> En lo que me citas, me refería a que tanto indicativo como subjuntivo son correctos en contextos temporales, cuando _después _expresa posterioridad. En España, se suele preferir el subjuntivo hoy en día. De la NGLE (apartado 25.14h): Tu segunda oración me parece muy bien (la primera la usaría con _cuando_, pero es una preferencia personal). Yo diría, usando el subjuntivo, por ejemplo:_ Ana vino justo después de que te fueras. Murió después de que su mujer le clavara un puñal en el corazón.
> 
> _Un cordial saludo.



¡Sí que son diferentes los usos! Lo que importa es que sean correctas ambas construcciones. Todo los días se aprende algo nuevo. Todavía no visito España . Para cuando lo haga, espero haber aprendido más de ustedes.

Saludos


----------



## marinane

"Después de que" ¿se usa con indicativo o subj.? Por ejemplo, "Gema y yo quedamos para después de que terminara el partido". Me parecía que el subj. se usa en las oraciones subordinadas de tiempo si hay referencia al futuro.


----------



## GAELSR

marinane said:


> "Después de que" ¿se usa con indicativo o subj.? Por ejemplo, "Gema y yo quedamos para después de que terminara el partido". Me parecía que el subj. se usa en las oraciones subordinadas de tiempo si hay referencia al futuro.



En sí esta oración me es confusa. No está mal, sólo que no se sabe en qué tiempo está. Pero bueno, si es en presente, también podría ser así:
-Gema y yo quedamos para después de que termine el partido (desde este presente hacia un futuro)

Si la acción fuera en pasado:
-Gema y yo quedamos para después de que haya terminado / terminara el partido.

Saludos.


----------



## VinC5

¡Hola a todos!

En una clase de gramática universitaria, hemos visto lo que sigue:

* después de que + INDICATIVO==> PASADO/PRESENTE. _Se marchó después de que *habló* con él.
* _después de que + SUBJUNTIVO ==> FUTURO. _Yo te llamo después de que *hable *con él. 

_¡Espero que os ayude!

Vincent


----------



## blasita

Hola, Vincent:

Para mí, un resumen demasiado breve y, por lo tanto, no muy bueno. Por ejemplo, _después de que_ +_ subjuntivo_ se puede referir también al pasado.

Algunos comentarios personales. _Se marchó después de hablar con él_ sería lo que preferiría decir. _Después de que hable con él, te llamo_ (o al revés) está bien (también, por ejemplo, _Cuando haya hablado con él ..._). No entiendo cómo _Se marchó después de que habló con él_ puede ser presente: no lo es, supongo que habrá más ejemplos.

Saludos.


----------



## VinC5

Hola Blasita,

Eso "/" no significa "=" sino "o". El ejemplo que he dado _Se marchó después de que *habló* con él, __es evidentemente un ejemplo en pasado. _Un ejemplo en presente sería _Me compro esta falda después de que mi hermano cumple 19 años. _

Saludo


----------



## blasita

VinC5 said:


> Eso "/" no significa "=" sino "o". El ejemplo que he dado _Se marchó después de que *habló* con él, __es evidentemente un ejemplo en pasado. _Un ejemplo en presente sería _Me compro esta falda después de que mi hermano cumple 19 años. _


Hola de nuevo, Vincent. Sí, gracias, claro que es pasado. Solamente lo mencioné porque si ese era el único ejemplo no me cuadraba y, sobre todo, porque me dio la impresión de que podría confundir a algunos lectores de este hilo.

Por cierto, esa oración no es correcta con _cumple_. Debe ser subjuntivo: _cumpla_. Y lo que yo normalmente diría sería, por ejemplo: _Me compraré esta falda cuando mi hermano cumpla diecinueve años._


----------



## VinC5

_Me compraré esta falda cuando mi hermano *cumpla* diecinueve años. _En esta oración, se nota una perspectiva de futuro. Por lo tanto, estoy de acuerdo con usted, debe ser subjuntivo. 

El ejemplo que he dado no debía que mencionar una perspectiva de futuro (no era mi propósito). Quizá el ejemplo no es lo mejor para una oración en presente.


----------



## blasita

Esa oración con "cumple" no tiene sentido para mí. No creo que sea un ejemplo que se ha dado en esa clase de gramática, ¿verdad? En realidad, no sé exactamente a qué se refiere con "presente".


----------



## VinC5

Solamente tenemos dos ejemplos: uno en pasado y uno en futuro. 
He inventado la oración en "supuesto" presente para probar darse un ejemplo pero he fallado


----------



## blasita

Sí, es que creo que el uso normal es ese: pasado y futuro. A mí no se ocurre ningún ejemplo que se refiera íntegramente al presente. No con _después de que_ con valor temporal. Por ejemplo, _Todos los días después de afeitarme, me ducho_. Pero es una acción habitual, no un presente, y sobre todo no es con _después (de) que_. A ver si otro compañero da con uno de presente. Yo le pediría un ejemplo al profesor para ver a qué se refiere y comprobar que no ha sido un error.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

No se puede decir ?


_Después de que haber llevado tres años nosotros juntos, Jorge me dejó.

Hiro Sasaki
_


----------



## S.V.

Sería ya sea con un infinitivo o con _que..._, pero no debería mezclarlos. Cada uno representa la subordinada que seguiría a _después de_. La construcción sería _después de_ + [algo]. Aunque coexista con _después que_, o _antes que_, que nos viene directamente del latín; aun cuando no decimos _después algo_, o _antes esto_, con el mismo significado.

_Después de haber estado tres años juntos, Jorge me dejó._


----------



## Pinairun

Hiro Sasaki said:


> No se puede decir ?
> 
> 
> Después de que haber llevado/_llevar _tres años nosotros juntos, Jorge me dejó.
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Muchas gracias


Hiro Sasaki


----------

